# Trapping rookie



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Seldom said:


> No, IMO means IN MY OPINION.
> LOL means Laughing Out Loud.


----------



## Kwill1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

In my opinion it makes no difference as far as effectiveness


----------



## Kwill1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

I promise you im not a water head lol.... Ok atleadt its up for debate imo lol


----------



## Kwill1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

Atleast* man that does not help my argument


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Kwill1981 said:


> I promise you im not a water head lol.... Ok atleadt its up for debate imo lol


You haven't lived until you've fleshed a "water-head"!! LOL. Always sort of gagged me. LMAO!


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

You will get the hang of it. Trust me, I'm texttarded!


----------



## Kwill1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

Anyone putting springs on there trap chain or cable


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Kwill1981 said:


> Anyone putting springs on there trap chain or cable


I took them off all my Jakes when I bought them, too much **** in the bed. Sold most but have a few dozen left if anyone wants to buy them. I did put springs on my coyote drags some years ago but I really see no advantge over the ones without. I'm one of those guys who has always believed in the KISS principle.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

I used to put them on my sets that were staked in the ground with single or double stakes to avoid the dreaded "pumping" of the stakes. When I switched over to cable stakes for softer ground I didn't really have the need. Those jokers can't pump one of those out of the ground (at least they have not been able to yet).


----------



## Kwill1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

wicklundrh said:


> I used to put them on my sets that were staked in the ground with single or double stakes to avoid the dreaded "pumping" of the stakes. When I switched over to cable stakes for softer ground I didn't really have the need. Those jokers can't pump one of those out of the ground (at least they have not been able to yet).


Good to know im using cable stakes to


----------



## Kwill1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

Anyone using pogo stakes


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Kwill1981 said:


> Anyone using pogo stakes


I have pogos but I may eventually change to wolf fangs or something different.


----------



## Kwill1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

Wolf fangs are what im looking at i dont like rerod stakes for yotes


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Kwill1981 said:


> Anyone using pogo stakes


Love my pogos!! I've been using them for years and see no reason to try anything else. For my style of coyote trapping they're perfect since I'm a "clip-n-go" trapper. They are so cheap to make that I feel it silly and a waste of my time on the line to dig them out and reuse them. I just clip the loop and I'm out of there!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seldom said:


> Love my pogos!! I've been using them for years and see no reason to try anything else. For my style of coyote trapping they're perfect since I'm a "clip-n-go" trapper. They are so cheap to make that I feel it silly and a waste of my time on the line to dig them out and reuse them. I just clip the loop and I'm out of there!


I've busted one driver and have one that's bent pretty bad and that has me leaning towards changing.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> I've busted one driver and have one that's bent pretty bad and that has me leaning towards changing.


Got rock eh?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seldom said:


> Got rock eh?


...and frozen clay.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> ...and frozen clay.


This is a pogo's best friend in frozen clay up to 8" but if you have more then 8" of frozen clay, you either have to drill two holes or just plain find a different location. I've sheared a bunch of J-hooks but never have hurt my driver.


----------

